# Hello, from Springfield, IL



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome, milsmet, from another member of LincolnLand Bee Association. I guess you'll be joining if you haven't already. My wife and I live a little over 20 miles south and a little west of Springfield. This will be our sixth year. Did you just finish the bee class with Rich? Just talked to him today and he said there was a big turnout. Don't worry about what you've already bought for your bees. They won't be near as concerned about it as you are. Everyone has their own way of doing things, and I'm sure what you have coming will work just fine. Members of the association and the members here on the forum are ready to offer helpful suggestions if you just ask (and sometimes even when you don't), and many of those suggestions will be the exact opposite of the last one you got.:s. (Here's my first to you even though you haven't asked, whatever you do, don't change your mind about the "no chemicals") Sounds as if your dad will have a lot to offer.
We wish you the best. PM me anytime if you like. My job doesn't allow me to get to many meetings, but maybe I'll meet you there some night face to face.
Arvin


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Now, you have come to the right place. Good luck getting started.


----------

